# Census results delayed!



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

The census results are delayed. And Dubai has been blamed...... :gaah:



> Census results by March-end
> 
> By Ashfaq Ahmed, Staff Reporter
> 
> ...



So what do you think the final population of Dubai will be???


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

good idea

everybody give your vote please


i say between 1.6 and 1.8


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Excluding Sharjah? Id say 1.5 million.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

^^ This is just DUBAI we are talking about, SHARJAH IS NOT included. 


Now keep voting! :bash:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

1.75m


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

i think its over 1.6...
R


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

over 1,5million already? but wasn't it supposed to be about 1million just while ago?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dazz said:


> over 1,5million already? but wasn't it supposed to be about 1million just while ago?


was one million 2 or 3 years ago, Dazz.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

around a million.

not everyone complied


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

and taking the 200.000 increase a year into account dazz, this should bring you to about 1.5m now


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

1.6million +

i saw a 1.4 million figure from the statistics.ae site
im not sure if its a 2004 or 2005 figure. or whether its a census figure or not.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

official census figures were last released in 1995, so anything after that is pure speculation, though I admit that a figure of 1.6m+ is VERY realistic.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i really am sure it has increased drastically and we will be surprised by last years' population growth

you could see it growing within the 9 months i've been here


everything less than 1.5 million is a lie!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> everything less than 1.5 million is a lie!



LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Face81 said:


> official census figures were last released in 1995, so anything after that is pure speculation, though I admit that a figure of 1.6m+ is VERY realistic.


How high was the number in 1995?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Keep in mind that tens of thousands of peoples, are living in the city in renewalable visit visa for years. They aren't been counted, but they live here like anybody else (almost).


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

around 1995 it was 674101


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ten years and the figure doubled 

so amazing... 

that is true altin, there are really thousands of people driving out of the country every three months to get new visa, and they do this for years.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, I did some research and found these official population figures from DM's website:

1980: 276,301

1985: 370,788

1993: 610,926

1995: 689,420

2000: 862,387

And estimates for the end of 2004 put the population over 1.3 Million.

There we go.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Just under a month left ^^.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

They announced today that we have 730,000 Arabs, that is alot more than I ever imagined :shocked:


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

smussuw said:


> They announced today that we have 730,000 Arabs, that is alot more than I ever imagined :shocked:


damn almost 1/4 - 1/5 of the country


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> They announced today that we have 730,000 Arabs, that is alot more than I ever imagined :shocked:


^^ Do you mean locals or expat arabs?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ Arab expats


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Do lebanese/egyptian count as arabs?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ of course

Dubai Municipality annouced yesterday that the population of Dubai was 1.219 million only in March .


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> ^^ of course
> 
> Dubai Municipality annouced yesterday that the population of Dubai was 1.219 million only in March .


How come this official figure is not in the press or on their website yet?

Personally, that figure seems a little too low to me :dunno: If I remember correctly, it was 1.1 million at the start of 2004. Whas going on here?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I would imagine Egyptians would be considered africans and not arabs.... and lebanese lifestyle is quite different from the arabian lifestyle... for all u know i cud be talking complete crap  :dunno:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ They are more Pro Arab nationalist than us.



Face81 said:


> How come this official figure is not in the press or on their website yet?
> 
> Personally, that figure seems a little too low to me :dunno: If I remember correctly, it was 1.1 million at the start of 2004. Whas going on here?


It was 1.07 million by the end of 2004

http://vgn.dm.gov.ae/DMEGOV/dm-mp-content/0,1315,,00.html?articleid=2759

The 1.2 million figure was written on Al Emarat Alyoum yesterday from The Statistics Centre at Dubai Municipality.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Smussuw did they say how many Albanians were in Dubai? :lol:

I know of only 2 others and a third one just arrived but he holds a French passport.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

UAE population touches 4.104,695

Jul 30, 2006 - 11:13 -

Abu Dhabi, July 30th,2006 (WAM) -- Total number of UAE population stood at 4.104,695, Minister of Economy Sheikha Lubna Al Qasimi announced today at a press conference.

more WAM/TF 11 07 CCCCQQE


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ will we get the results for dubai as well...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ not sure really but I dont think that there will be a problem showing the statistics for each Emirate.

UAE population touches 4.104,695 (1st add)

Jul 30, 2006 - 02:41 -

Abu Dhabi, July 30th,2006 (WAM) -- Total number of UAE population stood at 4.104,695, Minister of Economy Sheikha Lubna Al Qasimi announced today at a press conference.

The figure revealed by the minister sums up the preliminary results of the General Census for Population, Housing and Establishments as conducted on 6 December 2005.

The results show that the total number of UAE's population has risen by 74.8 per cent compared to the last census conducted in 1995 when the number touched 2,411,041, said Sheikh Lubna in reply to a question by WAM.


----------



## Nasrawi (Apr 1, 2006)

Krazy said:


> Do lebanese/egyptian count as arabs?


arabs are whoever lives in any one of the 22 arab countries... including somalia, djibouti and comoros... which everyone forgets. they dont have to have identical lifestyle.... like lifestyle of new york and utah is diferent

smussuw that number is high but its expected.... many arabs in sharjah especially and abu dhabi

how frequently will they have census from now? 4.1 million was expected... actually i thought it will be 4.2, it was something everyone knew

21% locals.. not bad... if all of us locals try hard enough we may get enough kids to reach the 25% mark soon


----------

